# Brown Trout eggs?



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Hello,

Does anyone know where I can find single cured Brown Trout eggs or spawn sacs?

Thanks,
GobyOne


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Goby 
I Don't know of anyone who has any in the bottom of there fridge !!!!!!...LOL!!!!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Hey Joe, if you haven't sold that ping pong table yet I'll play you for some of those brown trout eggs!


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a reminder, unless your raising the trout yourself, selling of any gamefish eggs is illegal and is something DNR has been highy aware of the past few years and targeting more and more often. Might want to keep such posts off the main board. Its my understanding that if you are in PA, I believe a few bait shops have special permits to sell salmon eggs ( Fresh, not jarred) but I dont know if trout eggs are available there or not, 
Good luck...
Salmonid


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Just a reminder, unless your raising the trout yourself, selling of any gamefish eggs is illegal and is something DNR has been highy aware of the past few years and targeting more and more often. Might want to keep such posts off the main board. Its my understanding that if you are in PA, I believe a few bait shops have special permits to sell salmon eggs ( Fresh, not jarred) but I dont know if trout eggs are available there or not,
> Good luck...
> Salmonid


he said PLAY !!!!..NOT PAY


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Hello,
> 
> Does anyone know where I can find single cured Brown Trout eggs or spawn sacs?
> 
> ...


I will GIVE you some next time I see you
Fish On!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Just a reminder, unless your raising the trout yourself, selling of any gamefish eggs is illegal and is something DNR has been highy aware of the past few years and targeting more and more often. Might want to keep such posts off the main board. Its my understanding that if you are in PA, I believe a few bait shops have special permits to sell salmon eggs ( Fresh, not jarred) but I dont know if trout eggs are available there or not,
> Good luck...
> Salmonid


They dont sell them in Pa either , it by donation and I am almost sure they donate the money help stocking efforts


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah, I caught that the 2nd time I read it, still a good point to remember and about posting certain questions on the open Internet.
I just hate seeing the steelheaders kill browns on the spot, leave them gutted for eggs and tossed up on the bank, such a sad way for big lake run fish to go. If you think Im kidding, Ive seen in it Ontario, NY and in PA.

Salmonid


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Salmonid said:


> Yeah, I caught that the 2nd time I read it, still a good point to remember and about posting certain questions on the open Internet.
> I just hate seeing the steelheaders kill browns on the spot, leave them gutted for eggs and tossed up on the bank, such a sad way for big lake run fish to go. If you think Im kidding, Ive seen in it Ontario, NY and in PA.
> 
> Salmonid


I had to read it 3 times myself ..LOL!!.. I have also seen it in Ny ..Its a shame 
at least eat or smoke the fish


----------



## Master Angler (May 26, 2004)

Please do not slaughter brown trout just to catch silver carp. They can be caught on almost anything and you do not need to waste a brown trout.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Master Angler said:


> Please do not slaughter brown trout just to catch silver carp. They can be caught on almost anything and you do not need to waste a brown trout.


Personally, I don't harvest trout for any reason. Walleye and Perch are a different story. They end up on the dinner table. There's nothing wrong with harvesting a female for the eggs as long as the fish is eaten, IMHO.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

I usally keep a few fish for egg's but the rest go to my friends to eat or put on the smoker , but I do not kill fish just for the egg's 
Same with the brown trout and the King Salmon


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I currently have two female steelhead filets in the smoker and their eggs in the freezer. These fish were caught Wednesday. Yesterday I caught more females. I stripped the eggs and gave the fish to a friend to smoke. Yes, he did pay me for them with a cold beer!  Was that illegal?  If so, the evidence is long gone.  Thats my story and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Shortdrift, it's only illegal if you're under 21


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

As long as that fish is the only thing you smoked, then there's nothing illegal about it, LOL!


----------

